# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Pics of my bolivian rams



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey folks,

Even though their tank isn't even close to being aquascaped, I figured I'd post some pics of my new rams.

Waiting on spring breakup to go driftwood hunting, then this tank is getting overhauled.


























Andy

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey folks,

Even though their tank isn't even close to being aquascaped, I figured I'd post some pics of my new rams.

Waiting on spring breakup to go driftwood hunting, then this tank is getting overhauled.


























Andy

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

What pretty little fish! What kind of tank are they in? 

BTW, could you please reduce the size of your pics, they're just a tad large on the horizontal. 

Thank you!

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Sorry, goofed on that one pic... Thought they were all in the 600 wide range.

They're in the 55g that was supposed to be a 'bottomless' discus tank. See the aquascaping thread on how to add vertical depth.

The lack of substrate only lasted 30ish hours before it drove me batty, The fish weren't to happy with it either. That layer of gravel in there is just deep enough to cover the bottom, Not sure What I'm going to do with the tank now, still thinking heavy driftwood, probably keep the substrate...

Andy

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------

